# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ανταλλάσσω μεγαλο κλουβι

## mogolos14

Ειμαι ο χρηστης http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?24059-My-Love-(Just-A-Sun-Conure)&highlight=conure αλλα εχασα το μεηλ μου.
Λοιπον Ανταλλάσσω μεγαλο κλουβι Υ80 Μ60.Το κλουβι ειναι καινουργιο κ εντελως αχρησιμοποιητο αγορας ενος μηνα.Το πηρα για την κουκλα μου αλλα..


Ωχ Λαθος οχι τπτ αλλο αυτοσ ειναι κουκλος κ οχι κουκλα  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 

Να Η κουκλα μου



αλλα απο τον ενθουσιασμο μου κ απο βιασυνη μου λογο αποστασης της αγορας του κλουβιου δε προσεξα οτι δεν ανοιγει απο πανω.Τωρα το ανταλασσω με μεγαλο κλουβι
(αντιστοιχο) με την προυποθεσει να ανοιγει απο πανω.Τωρα αν του αρεσει καποιου κ θελει ανταλαγη καποιος με κανα πουλι το συζηταω (προταιρεοτητα μου ειναι ανταλαγη με κλουβι).

----------


## zack27

??????

----------


## panaisompatsos

Έχεις εξετάσει καθόλου το ενδεχόμενο της μετατροπής του με τρόπο ώστε να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες για τις οποίες αρχικά το αγόρασες??

----------


## mogolos14

Αυτη θα ηταν η ιδανικη λυση.Το Σκευτηκα αλλα δε θελω να χαλασω το κλουβι αν κανω κατι λαθος.Συν κοιταξα για σιδερα αλλα δεν βρηκα καποια λυση.Αν εχεισ καμια ιδεα καλοδεχουμενη!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ναι, όντως υπάρχει και αυτο το ενδεχόμενο (να καταστραφεί το κλουβί).
Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς δέν έχω κάτι υπόψη μου ίσως επηδεί δέν γνωρίζω ακριβώς μου πώς ακριβώς θα ήθελες το άνοιγμα και να είχα όμως σίγουρα θα ζητούσα τις υπηρεσίες κάποιου επαγγελματία ίσως, αφού του εξηγούσα τι θα ήθελα να κάνει στο κλουβί.

----------


## Tzive

Δεν χρειαζεταί να ανοιγει απο πανω. Αν την εχεις την μικρή σου συνεχώς εκτός απο κλουβί μπορεις να τις τροποποιήσεις το κλουβί στο πάνω μέρος της απ έξω ώστε να καθεται χωρίς να ειναι ανοιχτό.!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις αυτό το τέλειο κλουβί.Μπορείς να βάλεις μια  πατήθρα ξύλινη βιδωτή στο πλάι και να κάθεται εκεί.Υπάρχουν στα  περισσότερα πετ. καταστήματα.

----------


## mogolos14

Σας Ευχαριστω Ολους Για Τις Συμβουλες Σας.Η ουσια θελω να ανοιγει απο πανω για να βγαινει πιο ευκολα το πουλι οχι οσο να καθεται διοτι την μικρη μου την εχω συνεχεια εκτος κλουβι κ την εχω μαζι μου.Απλα ισως δε την εχω βαλει στο κλουβι αυτο να το συνηθισει κ μου φαινεται οτι θα χω προβλημα.Οχι σε αυτο το κλουβι που την εχω τωρα κ τοσο καιρο δε την πιεζω να βγει,της βγαζω το καλλυμα απο πανω κ αμεσως αναιβενει στο χερι μου.Απλα σε αυτο που την εχω τωρα το κλουβι ειναι μικρο κ ουτε καν παιχνδια χωραει ετσι ωστε να παιζει.

----------


## thomas5

το ανταλαζεις με 2 Love bird ή με κλουβι που βγαινει το πανω κομματι;

----------


## mogolos14

το κλουβι το συγκεκριμενο δοθηκε ευχαριστω

----------


## mogolos14

παρακαλώ να κλείσει η αγγελία

----------

